# Up-and-Coming Channels



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I noticed while surfing around at sat-address.com that there are several new USA channels listed along with some that I did know about. I had a question on 3 of them. Does anybody know if God's Learning Channel is still around or did they go bankrupt and just never get rid of their site? What is the deal with Playhouse Disney? I thought that was supposed to have launched already, but I haven't seen any press releases about carriage anywhere. Lastly, I was wondering if Be-Well TV is still on tap to launch or if it's down the tubes. It's like a mega health channel. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. 



Adam


----------



## kornkid81 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well i do know that Playhouse Disney is avaliable in Latin America and on Sky Satellite over in England. I dont know about the other channels though....

btw what are the sever other usa channels?

THank
Billy N.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

They might not be new, but I noticed Adventist TV Network, Racetrack TV Network, and a few others.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

I recall reading several months ago that Dish Network signed some deal with a huge company from Europe, can't recall name (Vivendi??) and that Dish would be adding like five of their channels. There was also some discussion of what those five channels would be, then all related discussion seemed to stop. Does anyone recall this...is the deal dead?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well Viviendi which owns Universal and agreed to buy a piece of DISH is hav ing major financial problems. The fate of Vivendi, its share in DISH and those channels are all uncertain.


----------

